# HO & N-Gauge track?



## hefer (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know what this track piece would be used for? I could not find a manufacturer on it.
Thanks!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow....been modeling for years and never seen that !

My guess is.......Its for the person that cannot decide to model HO or N scale and can have both on one layout where they crossover


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen that when someone's modeling Narrow gauge HOn3 and Standard gauge HO, very rare piece of track!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That is amazing! I'd like to have a narrow guage section someday, maybe it's AHM's narrow guage banner, that it's from?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

hefer said:


> Anyone know what this track piece would be used for? I could not find a manufacturer on it.
> Thanks!


It's used in combination with the Shrink Machine - HO goes in, N comes out -


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool dual gauge crossing. I figured you would have to scratchbuild something like that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

AHM offered those in the 70s to go with their HOn30 narrow gauge trains. Nice find that usually goes for some good coin on eBay.:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

xrunner, why? Meanwhile, shay, thanks for reenforcing my theory!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say that is much newer than a 70's model of track! It looks to be Nickel silver rail not brass!


----------



## hefer (Dec 4, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I would say that is much newer than a 70's model of track! It looks to be Nickel silver rail not brass!


No, I don't think it's brass. My uncle was an N-Gauge train collector. When he passed away, I found this in a box of N-Gauge track.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

trainguru said:


> xrunner, why?


I dunno - it's as good a name as any I guess.


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I would say that is much newer than a 70's model of track! It looks to be Nickel silver rail not brass!


I wouldn't put too much stock in just the colour of it. I've got some old tyco track that has the same colour as Nickle-Silver track, but I know its not.

Yeah, it looks to be some type of multiple gauge crossing to run 2 separate gauges on the same layout.


----------



## hefer (Dec 4, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I would say that is much newer than a 70's model of track! It looks to be Nickel silver rail not brass!


How do I tell the difference between the two? Also, I connected a piece of N-Gauge & a piece of HO track to it and they both fit. So why would you want to run two scales on the same layout? N & HO together?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

hefer said:


> How do I tell the difference between the two? Also, I connected a piece of N-Gauge & a piece of HO track to it and they both fit. So why would you want to run two scales on the same layout? N & HO together?


Brass track would have a gold cast to it, yours are both nickle silver.

HO scale trains can be built or bought to run on both gauges. Here is a picture of my HOn30 tank locomotive on the smaller track shown side-by-side with a standard gauge model...










HOn30 is the same scale but uses N gauge track. It was an early compromise for affordable narrow gauge that utilized N scale mechanisms and equipment. AHM offered this back in the late 60s/early 70s under the Eggerbahn name. >>> http://www.egger-bahn.de/english/models-04.htm They catch quite a price on eBay. Roco still offers some even now.


----------



## hefer (Dec 4, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> HO scale trains can be built or bought to run on both gauges. Here is a picture of my HOn30 tank locomotive on the smaller track shown side-by-side with a standard gauge model...
> HOn30 is the same scale but uses N gauge track. It was an early compromise for affordable narrow gauge that utilized N scale mechanisms and equipment. AHM offered this back in the late 60s/early 70s under the Eggerbahn name. >>> http://www.egger-bahn.de/english/models-04.htm They catch quite a price on eBay. Roco still offers some even now.


I see...so the narrow gauge trains would run in frieght yards and maybe mining areas. Thanks! You guys have been very helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

hefer said:


> How do I tell the difference between the two? Also, I connected a piece of N-Gauge & a piece of HO track to it and they both fit. So why would you want to run two scales on the same layout? N & HO together?


I've also seen people use both gauges together to get a forced perspective (N-gauge at the running near the back edge of the layout to make them look farther away.)


----------

